# General > The Literature Network >  Custom user title

## Scheherazade

I cannot see the 'custom user title' option for some reason. Any suggestions why?

----------


## Admin

User CP>Edit Profile

Its not there?

----------


## Scheherazade

no, I cant see it.

----------


## Admin

try now,......

----------


## mono

Strange, I still have the option on my profile.  :Confused:

----------


## Admin

I have to set permissions seperately for each usergroup, and because Scheherazade's moderator status she is in a usergroup all her own, which I conveniently overlooked when setting up the title permissions.

----------


## Scheherazade

It now works, chris. Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## Jay

A group of her own? Cool  :Biggrin:

----------


## Stanislaw

yes, in that fin line between reality and moderator...  :Alien:  

hehe  :Biggrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

*pointes, pirouettes and arabesques on the fine line  :Biggrin:

----------


## Stanislaw

show off  :Biggrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

moi?  :Angel:

----------


## Stanislaw

lol, jus' a little.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Jay

Nice dress, Scher  :Tongue: 

well, not really  :Biggrin:

----------


## Stanislaw

lol, aren't we a little mean today  :Biggrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

She is just jealous, Stan  :Biggrin:

----------


## Stanislaw

lol, I think ye hit the nail on the head there!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Jay

*looks terrified* jealous of Scher cos of that dress? You two are nutters  :Biggrin: , you'd have to pay me a huge sum of money to GET me into something like that  :Tongue:

----------


## Stanislaw

huge sum of money? common now, whats so bad about a little ballet?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Jay

Ballet? I guess it's ok, nah, can't think of anything wrong with ballet. It was the idea of the... clothing (if you wanna call it that  :Tongue: ). It might be all nice until someone wants me to wear it... no way, snowball's chance in hell comes to mind, forget about it  :FRlol:

----------


## i_rock_poems

lol, i agree

----------


## Scheherazade

> Ballet? I guess it's ok, nah, can't think of anything wrong with ballet. *It wasthe idea of the... clothing*  (if you wanna call it that ). It might be *all nice until someone wants me to wear it*... no way, snowball's chance in hell comes to mind, forget about it


So you are against wearing clothing?  :Goof:

----------


## Jay

ROFLMAO!!!
Now who's spreading rumours?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

What rumours???

*blinks*

That is what you said, isn't it?

----------


## Jay

*gives up*
ok, you win, one could understand it that way

----------


## Scheherazade

Aaaahhhh... Unbearable lightness of being right... Yet once again!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Jay

See now? Who am I to spoil your fun?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Stanislaw

aah, so now we be having a nudist colony on the forums.

----------


## Scheherazade

Yes, a colony of one!  :Biggrin: 

*eyes 'post #20' of the thread meaningfully and nods

----------


## Stanislaw

:Biggrin:  you so crazy!

----------


## Scheherazade

http://dictionary.cambridge.org/defi...9030&dict=CALD

----------


## Stanislaw

What be ye getting at?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

Oh, dear!
I will draw a stick man picture as well to make it clear that it is all rumours that you are spreading, shall I?  :Wink:

----------


## Stanislaw

:Biggrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

Haha! I am glad I am not going to college anymore... Any college goers out there?  :Tongue:

----------


## Stanislaw

well aside from Frank, I guess I would have to say I am going to.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Jay

Wait... what does nudists *coughs* have in common with chimps? And what collony? Anyone seen a nudist around?  :Eek:

----------


## Stanislaw

-->  :Banana:  


 :Biggrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

Oh, more rumours about the poor banana... His skin is intact and he is keeping it on!

----------


## Stanislaw

lol, I don't spread rumours!??!?!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Miranda

I don't really know what this thread is about
And I am really too lazy to find out. 
But one thing I know for sure, 
Poor banana is insecure
Despite all his bouncing around,
In all these threads, no mention of his name be found!
Does anyone know banana's name. 
Searching for it, drives him insane. 

Miranda

----------


## Basil

Sometimes, when no other forum members are logged on, I shed my clothes and scamper freely around the forum, naked as a jaybird. I lightly tiptoe through General Lit; skip gracefully through the Religious Texts; scamper happily 'mongst the threads and games of General Chat. Soon, the ghostly spirits of all the authors on the site rise up and join me. Hand in hand, we dance and laugh and sing bawdy songs of not-so-fair maidens and their scheming mothers. We gather up words and fling them into the air as though they were fallen leaves. We spin around and around until, overcome with dizziness, we fall to the ground, laughing and screaming with delight.

Meanwhile, 
__________the guests
____________________just stand there,
___________________________________silent,
_________________________________________watching us . . .

----------


## Stanislaw

Guest =  :Eek2:  


 :Biggrin:

----------


## smilingtearz

[email protected] Basil
woah!...tht'd be ...um well...interesting ??  :Goof:

----------


## simona

> Sometimes, when no other forum members are logged on, I shed my clothes and scamper freely around the forum, naked as a jaybird. I lightly tiptoe through General Lit; skip gracefully through the Religious Texts; scamper happily 'mongst the threads and games of General Chat. Soon, the ghostly spirits of all the authors on the site rise up and join me. Hand in hand, we dance and laugh and sing bawdy songs of not-so-fair maidens and their scheming mothers. We gather up words and fling them into the air as though they were fallen leaves. We spin around and around until, overcome with dizziness, we fall to the ground, laughing and screaming with delight.
> 
> Meanwhile, 
> __________the guests
> ____________________just stand there,
> ___________________________________silent,
> _________________________________________watching us . . .


Wonderful!
Can you tell me more about "the ghostly spirits of all the authors on the site"?
How are they looking and what are they saying?

----------


## imaditzyreader

Wait...are the "the ghostly spirits of all the authors on the site" bare as well?? do they show up in all of thier pearly while magnificance?? umm...right. oh ya and what is this post thinger about??

----------


## Lady19thC

I'm confused...why can't I see anyones avatar, anymore?  :Frown:

----------


## Miss Darcy

Maybe they just don't have avatars?

----------


## rachel

Basil,
now I know why you have no hair left on the back of your head. You have been smoking it all.
What a mental picture. ARRRRRRRRGH
Forgive me but what is this thread about again.?
Scher, is that you in the picture.? I know you are beautiful, and I have been waiting such a long time to see a picture of you. How on earth do you manage to handle little puppy dog the way you do is more than I can understand. she completely snowed me under at the sleepy hollow chat.

----------


## Lady19thC

I have an avatar, and several of the other forumers do, when you look at their profiles, but for some reason I am not seeing them under their name at each of their posts. Anyone know why? I used to be able to.  :Confused:

----------


## Logos

Hello Lady  :Smile:  

If you go into your User CP, link is at the top left of the screen in blue menu, then click on "Edit Options" there is a box in "Thread Display Options" , halfway down page, click the box to allow avatars. 

I'm pretty sure the default is to allow them, so maybe yours got accidentally clicked to disallow them to show in the forums.

----------


## Stanislaw

> Wait...are the "the ghostly spirits of all the authors on the site" bare as well?? do they show up in all of thier pearly while magnificance?? umm...right. oh ya and what is this post thinger about??


now we be having a ghostly nudist colony???
 :Biggrin:

----------

